# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  بچه های گاج 96-97

## Catman

آزمون امروز بنظرتون چطور بود؟
فکر نمی کنین زبان خیلی سنگین بود؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Matrix M

> آزمون امروز بنظرتون چطور بود؟
> فکر نمی کنین زبان خیلی سنگین بود؟


سلام .زبانش به کنار چرا 45 تا ریاضی داشت مگه کنکور ریاضی میخوایم بدیم  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی واقعا زبانش انقدر سخت بود ؟ من اول آزمون خون دماغ شدم کل آزمون داشتم گیج و ویج میرفتم ولی بازم زبان 60 زدم.البته دیدم میانگین چه قدر پایینه و تراز خیلی زیاد داده تعجب کردم.

----------


## Catman

> سلام .زبانش به کنار چرا 45 تا ریاضی داشت مگه کنکور ریاضی میخوایم بدیم 
> ولی واقعا زبانش انقدر سخت بود ؟ من اول آزمون خون دماغ شدم کل آزمون داشتم گیج و ویج میرفتم ولی بازم زبان 60 زدم.البته دیدم میانگین چه قدر پایینه و تراز خیلی زیاد داده تعجب کردم.


من کلا اولین ازمون بود گاج شرکت میکردم همه چیش برام عجیب و تازه بود :Yahoo (76):  اول اینکه چرا عمومی 1 ساعت بود؟!
من 5 دقیقه اخر به زبان رسیدم ولی بنظرم خیلی سنگین اومدخونه هم اومدم بررسی کردم 50 بیشتر نزدم :Yahoo (21): لغاتش تو کتاب بود؟!
ریاضیشم جالب بود....45 سوال؟!من هرچی میرفتم جلو میدیدم تموم نمیشه
ای بابا،از استرس؟
تراز چند شد؟

----------


## Matrix M

> من کلا اولین ازمون بود گاج شرکت میکردم همه چیش برام عجیب و تازه بود اول اینکه چرا عمومی 1 ساعت بود؟!
> من 5 دقیقه اخر به زبان رسیدم ولی بنظرم خیلی سنگین اومدخونه هم اومدم بررسی کردم 50 بیشتر نزدملغاتش تو کتاب بود؟!
> ریاضیشم جالب بود....45 سوال؟!من هرچی میرفتم جلو میدیدم تموم نمیشه
> ای بابا،از استرس؟
> تراز چند شد؟


منم اولیش بود.پارسال قلم چی بودم اونم عمومی 1 ساعت بود چون هر درس به جای 25 سوال 20 سواله.آزمون های جامع یا هر آزمونی که 100 تا سوال بدن باید مثل کنکور 75 دقیقه بشه.
من چون لغات کتاب رو ندیدم نمیتونم بگم ولی احتمالا بوده که اینجوری سخت شده دیگه :Yahoo (76): 
نه والا من سر کنکورش هم استرس نداشتم این که آزمون آزمایشیه  :Yahoo (20):  حالا نمیدونم چی شده بود تو عمرم اینجوری نشده بودم ، باید یه سر برم دکتر.
تراز هم 5800. سر شیمی خیلی بیحال شده بودم نتونستم جواب بدم خیلی کم شد با اینکه شیمی از نقاط قوتمه.

----------


## Catman

> منم اولیش بود.پارسال قلم چی بودم اونم عمومی 1 ساعت بود چون هر درس به جای 25 سوال 20 سواله.آزمون های جامع یا هر آزمونی که 100 تا سوال بدن باید مثل کنکور 75 دقیقه بشه.
> من چون لغات کتاب رو ندیدم نمیتونم بگم ولی احتمالا بوده که اینجوری سخت شده دیگه
> نه والا من سر کنکورش هم استرس نداشتم این که آزمون آزمایشیه  حالا نمیدونم چی شده بود تو عمرم اینجوری نشده بودم ، باید یه سر برم دکتر.
> تراز هم 5800. سر شیمی خیلی بیحال شده بودم نتونستم جواب بدم خیلی کم شد با اینکه شیمی از نقاط قوتمه.


من پارسال سنجش بودم فکر میکردم مثل سنجشه.
تو کتاب نبوده...حتی من لغت نامه مبتکران رو هم دیدم نبود توش مثلا crane میشه جرثقیل خو اینو تو کتاب تو هیچکدوم از درسا نداشتیم. :Yahoo (21): ....من خودم زبانم خوبه ولی 2-3سالی میشه که از اون نوع زبان فاصله گرفتم به این نوع زبان نزدیک شدم :Yahoo (4):  یکم دایره لغاتم ضعیف شده.
ایشاالله چیزی نیست.
بازم ترازت باتوجه به مشکلی که برات بوجود اومد خیلی خوب شد.منم شیمی رو خراب کردم  :Yahoo (21):  .
موفق باشی داداش :Y (518):

----------


## amiirhosein

ازمونش رو نمیشه از جایی دانلود کرد؟

----------


## Ashil

یه کانالی چیزی نمیشناسین سوالات ازمونای آزمایشی رو واسه دانلود بذاره ؟

----------


## Catman

فکر نمیکنم من حتی برای پارسال رو جایی جز همینجا پیدا نکردم .....شاید تو صفحه اصلی سایت کنکور بعدا بزارن

----------


## Matrix M

> من پارسال سنجش بودم فکر میکردم مثل سنجشه.
> تو کتاب نبوده...حتی من لغت نامه مبتکران رو هم دیدم نبود توش مثلا crane میشه جرثقیل خو اینو تو کتاب تو هیچکدوم از درسا نداشتیم.....من خودم زبانم خوبه ولی 2-3سالی میشه که از اون نوع زبان فاصله گرفتم به این نوع زبان نزدیک شدم یکم دایره لغاتم ضعیف شده.
> ایشاالله چیزی نیست.
> بازم ترازت باتوجه به مشکلی که برات بوجود اومد خیلی خوب شد.منم شیمی رو خراب کردم  .
> موفق باشی داداش


به نظرم برای پشت کنکوری اون درصدا و ترازا خیلی جالب نیست ، امیدوارم از آزمون بعدی بالای 6500 رو بیارم حداقل.شما چند شده بودی؟
همچنین  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAPATA

> آزمون امروز بنظرتون چطور بود؟
> فکر نمی کنین زبان خیلی سنگین بود؟


پس ایول دارن بعضیا که زبانو 100 زدن  :Yahoo (8): 
................................
از همین تریبون پیام تبریک من واسه شوما  :Yahoo (106): 
................................
یه گاف کوچولو هم دادم ... این دوستمون امروز قلم بوده ... 
به گاج تاپیک دقت نکردم .. ولی خب در اصل موضوع تفاوتی ایجاد نمیکنه  :Yahoo (76): 
................................

----------


## Catman

> به نظرم برای پشت کنکوری اون درصدا و ترازا خیلی جالب نیست ، امیدوارم از آزمون بعدی بالای 6500 رو بیارم حداقل.شما چند شده بودی؟
> همچنین


ایشاالله 7000میاری 
6200 شدم

----------


## Catman

> پس ایول دارن بعضیا که زبانو 100 زدن 
> ................................
> از همین تریبون پیام تبریک من واسه شوما 
> ................................
> یه گاف کوچولو هم دادم ... این دوستمون امروز قلم بوده ... 
> به گاج تاپیک دقت نکردم .. ولی خب در اصل موضوع تفاوتی ایجاد نمیکنه 
> ................................


حدس زدم اشتباه فرستادی :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## ThePriNcE

> یه کانالی چیزی نمیشناسین سوالات ازمونای آزمایشی رو واسه دانلود بذاره ؟


آزمونای پارسالش کامل تو کانال خود گاج @gaj_ir هست این آزمونشم از کانال زیر دانلود کنید
 @zisttestghiassi
البته جدیدا چن روز بعد آزمون دفترچشو تو سایت گاج مارکت میذارن برا فروش

----------


## ThePriNcE

چرا میشه بالا گفتم

----------


## Lyanna

چه عجب !!!  احساس می کردم غریب افتادم...کلا خبری از بچه هایی که گاج آزمون میدن نبود!!!  زبانش سخت بود و البته وقت کم اوردم تو۸ دقیقه جواب دادم... ریدینگ هارو معجزه ی الهی بود رسیدم!! 
ریاضیش چی بود اون وسط!!! من آخرش ریاضی زدم...دیگه به مغزم خون نمی رسید...البته پارسال تعداد سوالا و زمانش استاندارد بود...امسال نمی دونم این ابداعات از کجا سرچشمه گرفته...

----------


## asie67

ازمونهای گاج رو چجوری میشه دانلود کرد؟

----------


## Catman

> درود بر بکس گاج  اره زبانش سخت بود هر چی لغت خارج کتاب چپونده بود توی متن..من 60 زدم پایین ترین درس توی کل...همه چیش نرمال و خوب بود فقط زیست و شیمی به نظرم میشد سخت تر داد توی هر ازمون سوال از کتاب iq میده مثل قلم چی که پارسال بودم که اصلا کار جالبی نیست..سکوت و نظم و غیره عالی.همین که چشت نمیوفته به خیلی چیزا.


علیک سلام......تراز لطفا
زیستش خوب بود.....شیمیش یکم دقت میخواست وگرنه سخت نبود.

----------


## Catman

> چه عجب !!!  احساس می کردم غریب افتادم...کلا خبری از بچه هایی که گاج آزمون میدن نبود!!!  زبانش سخت بود و البته وقت کم اوردم تو۸ دقیقه جواب دادم... ریدینگ هارو معجزه ی الهی بود رسیدم!! 
> ریاضیش چی بود اون وسط!!! من آخرش ریاضی زدم...دیگه به مغزم خون نمی رسید...البته پارسال تعداد سوالا و زمانش استاندارد بود...امسال نمی دونم این ابداعات از کجا سرچشمه گرفته...


قبل و بعد هرآزمون همه بچه های گاج بیان تو این تاپیک....دوستان هرکی زودتر اومد بعد ازمون بروز کنه این صفحه رو :Yahoo (4): 
ریدینگش عالی بود ولی کلوز خیلی سنگین بود من به شدت داغون دادم زبانشو.البته 5 دقیقه اخر رسیدم به زبان و کلوزش خیلی وقتمو گرفت.
تراز لطفا

----------


## Lyanna

> قبل و بعد هرآزمون همه بچه های گاج بیان تو این تاپیک....دوستان هرکی زودتر اومد بعد ازمون بروز کنه این صفحه رو
> ریدینگش عالی بود ولی کلوز خیلی سنگین بود من به شدت داغون دادم زبانشو.البته 5 دقیقه اخر رسیدم به زبان و کلوزش خیلی وقتمو گرفت.
> تراز لطفا



واژگانش سخت بود! کلوزش یکم سخت بود ولی ریدینگ سخت بود...
ترازم 7031 شد.

----------


## Catman

> واژگانش سخت بود! کلوزش یکم سخت بود ولی ریدینگ سخت بود...
> ترازم 7031 شد.


افرین

----------


## Matrix M

من آمدم  :Yahoo (4):  فکر کنم اختصاصی ها رو تو مایه های 40 زدم تقریبا عمومی ها 60 . بچه هایی که شیمی بالای 60 میزنید یه مقدار منو راهنمایی میکنید ؟ سر آزمون اصلا نمیتونم مسائل رو خوب حل کنم با این که تو خونه تمام سوالای کنکور رو حل میکنم و مشکل خاصی هم برنمیخورم.آزمون سخته یا مشکل از منه؟

----------


## Catman

> من آمدم  فکر کنم اختصاصی ها رو تو مایه های 40 زدم تقریبا عمومی ها 60 . بچه هایی که شیمی بالای 60 میزنید یه مقدار منو راهنمایی میکنید ؟ سر آزمون اصلا نمیتونم مسائل رو خوب حل کنم با این که تو خونه تمام سوالای کنکور رو حل میکنم و مشکل خاصی هم برنمیخورم.آزمون سخته یا مشکل از منه؟


سلام خسته نباشین.....نه کلا مسائل شیمی پیش سخته تو ازمونای گاج منم خیلی سبزو صد میزنم مسائلشو ولی مسائل ازمونو به سختی حل میکنم یا اصلا حل نمیکنم.

----------


## _LuNa_

> من آمدم  فکر کنم اختصاصی ها رو تو مایه های 40 زدم تقریبا عمومی ها 60 . بچه هایی که شیمی بالای 60 میزنید یه مقدار منو راهنمایی میکنید ؟ سر آزمون اصلا نمیتونم مسائل رو خوب حل کنم با این که تو خونه تمام سوالای کنکور رو حل میکنم و مشکل خاصی هم برنمیخورم.آزمون سخته یا مشکل از منه؟



شیمی آزمون گاج کمی وقتگیر و سخته


تست زماندارشیمی توخونه میزنین؟

----------


## Matrix M

> شیمی آزمون گاج کمی وقتگیر و سخته
> 
> 
> تست زماندارشیمی توخونه میزنین؟


نه راستش  :Yahoo (4):  موج آزمون دارم و خیلی هم کتاب خوبیه منتها چون تا الان نه استوکیومتری تموم شده بود نه سینتیک ازش استفاده نکرده بودم.

----------


## Catman

راه حلای شیمیش یکم پیچیده است گاهی هم سوالو پیچیده طرح میکنه.البته من شیمی پیش رو میگم شیمی پایه رو چون دوم انتخاب کردم چیزی نمیتونم دررابطه با سوم بگم.

----------


## Catman

کارنامه اومد.....چه کردین؟

----------


## _LuNa_

> نه راستش  موج آزمون دارم و خیلی هم کتاب خوبیه منتها چون تا الان نه استوکیومتری تموم شده بود نه سینتیک ازش استفاده نکرده بودم.


حتما تست شیمی زماندار بزنین توخونه.

واسه سوالات شیمی گاج نگران نباشین. 

فقط توخونه تست زیادبزنین تا سرعتتون  بهتربشه.و تو کنکور هم ان شالله عالی بزنین.

----------


## _LuNa_

از عمومی ها بگین

وزیست

لطفا آزمونتون رو حتما تحلیل کنین اگه دوس دارین درباره ی زیست نظرتون رو بگین.^_^

----------


## Catman

> از عمومی ها بگین
> 
> وزیست
> 
> لطفا آزمونتون رو حتما تحلیل کنین اگه دوس دارین درباره ی زیست نظرتون رو بگین.^_^


نظر شخصی من
عمومی ها خیلی خوب بود.زیست خوب بود یکم دقت لازم داشت.شیمی فقط مسائل پیشش اذیت کرد.شیمی دوم خوب بود بعضی جاها دقت میخواست یعنی طراح میدونست که احتمالا داوطلب به اشتباه میفته.
ریاضی خوب بود.فیزیک خیلی خوب بود سوالای روان و خوبی داشت.

----------


## _LuNa_

عالیه

سال گذشته هم عمومی های گاج عالی بود.

ریاضی و فیزیک هم خوب بودن.

دقیقا باشماموافقم شیمی گاج دقت خاصی میخواد .

*Catman@*

----------


## _LuNa_

اگه تایم داشته باشم ان شاالله آزمون بعدی دوس دارم درباره ی شیمی بیشتر صحبت کنیم.

سوالات زیست رو تحلیل کنیم.

البته اگه سایر دوستانی که گاج شرکت میکنن علاقه مند باشن و حضور داشته باشن.^_^

ان شالله آزمون بعدی ترازای فوق العاده داشته باشین.

+ تحلیل آزمون رو فراموش نکنین.

آزمون بدون بررسی دقیق و باحوصله عملا نتیجه ای نخواهد داشت!

----------


## Catman

> عالیه
> 
> سال گذشته هم عمومی های گاج عالی بود.
> 
> ریاضی و فیزیک هم خوب بودن.
> 
> دقیقا باشماموافقم شیمی گاج دقت خاصی میخواد .
> 
> *Catman@*


نکات دقیقش تو شیمی باعث میشه با دید بازتری تو دوره و مرورهای بعدی دانش اموز به کتاب نگاه کنه.
شما گاج بودین پارسال؟

----------


## Catman

Up

----------


## Catman

Up

----------


## Matrix M

کارنامه رو نشون میده تو سایت برای شما؟

----------


## Catman

> کارنامه رو نشون میده تو سایت برای شما؟


نه تو کانال تلگرام لینک داده اما اونم مشکل داره.
شما خوب شدی؟

----------


## Catman

درست شد

----------


## Matrix M

> نه تو کانال تلگرام لینک داده اما اونم مشکل داره.
> شما خوب شدی؟


سلام ممنون مشکلی نبود خدا رو شکر.
بعضی وقتا کارنامه خیلی دیر تو سایت میاد ... من حوصله م سر رفت رفتم از مشاور گرفتم به اونا زودتر میدن کارنامه ها رو.

----------


## Catman

بچه های غیرفعال گاج بازم نیستین؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## poromix

به نظرم سطحش خوب بود... 
فقط یه مقدار سوالاتشون تکراری بود...

----------


## Mff

سلام .بچه کسی هست یه لطفی بکنه پاسخنامه  آزمون چهار اسفند رو بزاره؟؟؟

آزمون ک دادیم گفتن باید بیایید مرکز نمایندگی شهر تا پاسخنامه رو بهتون بدیم منم راهم دوره از شهر اگه لطف کنه کسی پاسخنامه چهار اسفند رو بزاره ممنون میشم

----------


## Mff

سلام .بچه کسی هست یه لطفی بکنه پاسخنامه  آزمون چهار اسفند رو بزاره؟؟؟

آزمون ک دادیم گفتن باید بیایید مرکز نمایندگی شهر تا پاسخنامه رو بهتون بدیم منم راهم دوره از شهر اگه لطف کنه کسی پاسخنامه چهار اسفند رو بزاره ممنون میشم

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

دوستان آزمون 2/4/12/17 رو به شدت نياز دارم براي شبيه سازي بخصوص همين آزمون اخير ٤ اسفند ازمون ١٧
ممنون ميشم اگر كسي داره و نيازي نداره به من پيغام بده تا ازش خريداري كنم.

----------


## ali_rashidi

> دوستان آزمون 2/4/12/17 رو به شدت نياز دارم براي شبيه سازي بخصوص همين آزمون اخير ٤ اسفند ازمون ١٧
> ممنون ميشم اگر كسي داره و نيازي نداره به من پيغام بده تا ازش خريداري كنم.


سایت مای گاج میفروشه برو بخر

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سایت مای گاج میفروشه برو بخر


هميشه خريد آزمونامو انجام دادم ازونجا اما آزمون ١٧ رياضي رو سايت نبود، لينكي داري از پيج خريدش؟

----------


## kawaiimahdi

منم _گاجی_ شدم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## کنکوری97

سوالات پاسخ  ازمون امروز پیش تجربی رو میخواستم اگه کسی داره به تلگرام واسم بفرسته. ادبیات زیست دینی رو میخوام. ممنون

----------


## کنکوری97

up

----------


## Alirh

> دوستان آزمون 2/4/12/17 رو به شدت نياز دارم براي شبيه سازي بخصوص همين آزمون اخير ٤ اسفند ازمون ١٧
> ممنون ميشم اگر كسي داره و نيازي نداره به من پيغام بده تا ازش خريداري كنم.


من دارم

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> من دارم


به شما پيام دادم.

----------


## zahra.2015

*دفترچه ۳ خرداد هرکی داره من میخوام میخرم ازش*

----------

